# edition 33?



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hey up sir John.......when is next mag due out as getting withdrawals here m8?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's being finalised this weekend, so should be on doormats very soon


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> It's being finalised this weekend, so should be on doormats very soon


phew, cheers nick am looking forward to it


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hopefully there will be some interesting articles..
Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Andrew!!!!!!!!!!!! stop playing with trains and post the damm mag out will you


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I think the printers deliver it to Andrew on Friday


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phope said:


> I think the printers deliver it to Andrew on Friday


Hi Peter, mmmmmmmmmm so will hopefully be tuesday........thanks bud


----------

